# Cat that pees on blankets, dirty and clean clothes, dog crate pads etc



## CuteNCraze86

I have never had this issue with all the cats I have owned. Maybe if I have let the cat box go until it is just too gross, they might go somewhere else. But the box is clean and this cat (Binx) keeps peeing everywhere but the litter box. We now have to keep the dog crate doors closed as well as all the bedrooms and laundry room. Places I have found pee are: dog crate pad, hamper with dirty clothes, basket of clean clothes, blanket on the floor... and I think that is it. Thank God have not found it on beds. But I am now paranoid there are places I have no found and that is just gross! I am really losing patience with it. At first I thought it was just a fluke but no, its all the time. The cat box is clean! Maybe the first time it was too dirty.... but now he thinks he can go wherever he wants? I don't get it and I don't know how to break it because I have not caught him doing it.... other than the 1st time. 

Anyone else ever have this problem? Do I need more cat boxes? I have 1 huge (seriously enormous) cat box for my 5 cats. I plan to get a 2nd... but honestly it's cleaned all the time so I don't really see that helping.


----------



## paperbacknovel

Oh my. Hopefully more-equipped people will hop on to answer your question, but my automatic reaction is-- yes, you do need another box. It's not just an issue with a box being clean enough. It's also a territorial issue, or a location issue, or an availability issue, or an issue with the type of box and type of litter used in that box. Some cats will only pee in one box and poop in the other.

The rule is one box for each cat, plus one extra. I can't do that myself- I have 3 cats and they prefer to have an enormous box with very high walls, so I have two huge rubbermaid plastic storage containers (like, the biggest size that you see at walmart), and we cut a hole in the side of them for the cats to enter and exit (though sometimes they just dive in through the top). But at least the 3 cats-to-2 huge boxes is a better ratio than 5-to-1. I'd encourage you to add 2 additional boxes, at *least*.

Have you brought him into the vet to check for UTI?


----------



## Layla0710

I second the suggestion of going to the vet. In the few months that I've had my kitten she has NEVER gone anywhere other than her box until a couple of weeks ago when she went twice on the same surface within 5 days. I took her in hours after the second accident and sure enough, she has a UTI.

Also make sure that you COMPLETELY remove the urine odor from wherever your cat has gone- if they pick up even a hint of it they may think that it's okay to continue urinating in that spot. 

Hopefully it is an internal problem that can be easily fixed with meds versus a behavioral problem which may be more difficult to get to the bottom of.

I hope your little one is okay!


----------



## Time Bandit

Yeah, I'd take him to the vet to check for a UTI. My Rochelle always used the litter box, and then one day she didn't...and she kept urinating in and out of the litter box. I took her to the vet and (even though they didn't catch it the first time...grrr...) she was diagnosed with a urinary tract infection (UTI) with crystals in her urine. After two weeks on antibiotics, she's a happy normal cat again, and using the litter box like a good girl.


----------



## Carmel

Yup, I've had that problem most of my life with one of my cats. He was feral as a kitten, that might have something to do with it, or maybe just that he's male. We tried everything and nothing really worked. The best results we had (and our last resort) was putting rags down for him to pee on by the litter box, but even that wasn't a 100% success. 

We spoke to various vets about it over the years, everything they've suggested we've tried - cleaning the area throughly, sprays, two litter boxes, timeouts, stuff like that. Most recently when we mentioned it to a vet he treated it like it was no big deal, freely admiting "oh yeah, my house was terrible growing up! Sometimes there just isn't much you can do." ... I think that's about where my cat sits, since he's already 15 and been this way his whole life.

Hopefully, you'll be able to correct the problem with your cat.


----------



## CuteNCraze86

Well we plan to get another big litter box and restrict access to most bedrooms and laundry room as well as keeping the dogs kennels closed when they are not in them. HE has not peed on any rugs, that we know of anyways.... just the dogs crates, clothes and one blanket that was on the floor in the corner. 

Someone suggested one of those pheromone collars. Seems a little gimmicky to me but honestly I will probably give all suggestions a shot.


----------



## Susan

I have to add another vote to those suggesting a vet visit to rule out UTI before assuming it's a behavioral issue...assuming you haven't already done so.


----------



## doodlebug

I don't know the history of this cat, but if he's been using the box for some significant period of time and nothing has changed in the household (new litter, new person moved in etc.) then you're more than likely looking at a urinary tract issue (infection or crystals). Before going through all kinds of gyrations with box changes, pheromone collars etc...a medical issue needs to be ruled out. Sounds like he needs a vet visit....


----------



## Heidi n Q

I wrote this some time ago as a response for someone else but the information remains relevant and lately I seem to be getting a LOT of use out of it. First get a UTI exam/sample for diagnosis and proceed from there with pursuing any behavioral or environment issues, but the UTI *must* be ruled out FIRST. If your cat(s) is/are male, just replace she/her with he/him. 
I apologize if this sounds blunt, it isn’t meant to be, it is simply the most expedient way for me to share all of the information you need to be informed.
=^..^=

Inapropriate Urination / UTI
The NUMBER ONE REASON CATS PEE INAPPROPRIATELY = Urinary Tract Inflamation. (UTI) 
Diagnosis is with a vet checking a urine sample. There is no other way to diagnose this medical problem. Depending on diagnosis (infection, inflamation, crystals) treatment can include antibiotics, anti-inflamatories and/or a diet change to help get more moisture into their elimination systems.

Cats are naturally neat and tidy animals.
They *know* what a litterbox is for.
If a cat is not using their litterbox they are trying to *tell you something* and you need to listen.

AFTER a veterinary visit and UTI has been eliminated as a problem, then you can move on to examining other areas:
Is the cat spayed/neutered? ...unaltered cats can develop UTIs due to hormonal changes from instinctual mating behavior...
Has the home been stressful for the cat? ...cats can develop UTIs due to stress...
Does the cat like the litterbox? ...open-tray, hooded, deep enough litter, large enough box...
Does the cat like the location of the litterbox? ...is it in a quiet area, low traffic and no sudden noises...
Does the cat like the litter used? ...some cats prefer different litters...
Does the cat approve of how clean the litterbox is kept for it? ...many cats will refuse to use 'dirty', and especially *smelly* litterboxes...
Are the litterboxes arranged in such a manner as they cannot become a trap? ... some multi cat households can have a problem with another cat either guarding the LBs or waiting to ambush a cat exiting a LB in an effort to play

Cats WANT to use a litterbox to hide their waste. If they are not, it is because there is some sort of problem and avoiding the litterbox is The Only Way for the cat to tell you It Is Having A Problem. 
If you and your family are annoyed at this behavior, imagine how *frustrating* and *painful* this is for your cat, who is trying to tell you in every way she has available to her: She Is Having A Problem. UTI's are painful and the kitty tries to find places to pee where maybe it *won't* be painful, like soft piles of clothes, bedding and rugs. When the pain *still* isn't going away by peeing on soft things, they start to pee on 'smooth' things like floors, tables, sinks, tubs, stoves and countertops. IMO, when a cat reaches the point of peeing *right in front of you while looking you in the eyes* ... please don't get upset, the kitty is simply trying to tell you she has something wrong with her.

After medical treatment, diet can play a large role in helping to keep UTI's at bay; more moisture, as in a wet food or RAW diet. Even a better quality dry food and not feeding "McKittyCrack" (which is what I call grocery-store available catfoods) can help the kitty stay healthy. There are plenty of topics in the Health/Nutrition Forums to help you find a good catfood and/or diet for your kitty during and after treatment.

Good luck, we really *want* you to be able to help your kitty. Please let us know how things go...the information you share could help other people in similar situations, too.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## CuteNCraze86

Thanks, we will do everything suggested. However how do I get a urine sample?

Also what HAS changed is a new dog. And now that I think about it they are probably happening at the same time... the start of the peeing and getting the dog. But the dog doesn't even annoy the cat. And we already have two dogs. If anything this is the one cat that tolerates the dogs. He poops in the box.... and always used to pee also. And when we block off access to the few spots he was peeing in... he just goes in the box.


----------



## CuteNCraze86

I take back what I said about the dog. My fiance said it started before the addition of the dog. 
And also said, as I already mentioned, he pees in the box when "his spots" are restricted.


----------



## Heidi n Q

CuteNCraze86 said:


> Thanks, we will do everything suggested. However how do I get a urine sample?


Staff at the vet office collect it so they know it was unable to become 'contaminated'. They either express it into a sterile container or they withdraw it through a fine-guage needle aspiration directly from the bladder.


----------



## OsnobunnieO

I have the exact problem with my male kitty Tristan. I honestly think he got off to bad habits as a kitten - was allowed access (with a litter of foster kittens) to a HUGE basement and the litterboxes were in the bathroom. I could see getting confused, forgetting where it was, etc. Plus, at least one or a few of the others had gone in several places - my leather couch, the dog beds and in a few corners around the room.

He did well for a long time, then I realized he was peeing on the dog beds again. Checked for UTI and was clear. Since, he has gone on clean and dirty laundry on the floor, several dog and cat beds, various blankets, etc. Once was on the blanket that was ON TOP OF ME! Most recently and different from his normal pattern was in the tub next to me while I was in the bathroom. Normal looking/smelling urine, normal amount, no straining, etc. 

I am going to bring him in again to check his urine, just for peace of mind. But I think it is purely habit.

I have not found any new spots in a while. I have, however, caught him almost in the act several times. I have a dog crate next to my bed that has a small cat bed on top of it. I have caught him several times going to it while I am in bed almost start to squat. I yell and he immediately runs off. He also climbed on top of a pile of stuffed dog toys the other day and started to squat. Again, yelled to stop him and he immediately ran to his box and peed there. 

I would say he's never peed on the rugs or carpets but there was a time I was keeping him apart from my aggressive kitty and had him confined to the basement. Two large boxes on one side of the room. He was peeing under a papasan chair on the carpet. Otherwise I have not found any areas.

At the moment, what has helped is keeping away temptation. I feel bad because I keep my house very cold in the winter (heat is expensive!!) and would really prefer to have lots of beds and blankets around for them to snuggle to, but sadly it is easier for me to not have any out for him to pee on. I don't know that he's ever tried to pee on a blanket in the dog crate, but I leave it closed just in case. The couch is covered in a throw blanket and knock on wood he has ignored it. No problems with the bed either.

He may be picky with the litter box and adding another certainly may help. Can't say that's my problem. I have 4 cats (3 currently in the house) and have 5 litter boxes (was 6 before Skylar left). 4 are in a closet on the main level of the house, 1 in the basement at the bottom of the stairs (pretty much the first thing the cats pass on their way to the basement). I had another on the other end of the basement but it was rarely used so it moved with Skylar. I may still put another back there soon.

Its definately a frustrating problem. I have at least been lucky that it is all small and easily washable items (except the two large dog beds I finaly gave up and threw away... they sleep on the couch more anyway). If it starts to be carpets, my bed or other furniture, I may be less willing to deal with it


----------



## Carmel

OsnobunnieO said:


> Once was on the blanket that was ON TOP OF ME!


Hah, I left out mentioning that in my previous post because it was so terrible, but my cat has done that to me as well at least once. I was watching a movie on the couch and I was like... "oh... what's this warmth...?" He's also peed on my bed a few times when I'm in it. :?

He's such a hopeless cat.

Can't imagine most people would still own him.


----------



## CuteNCraze86

I will likely check for UTI to have a peace of mind but I will be honest I just have this feeling from ALL the people that I have read with eerily similar stories, they are almost always clear of UTI. I DID catch him ONE time... in the very beginning when this all started... maybe a month ago.... and I just yelled of course and put him in the litter box. But obviously it had not stopped him. 

Today we are testing him. I put him in a bedroom alone... with food, water, a litter box and a towel on the floor exactly how he would just LOVE to see on and take a squat. hahah so today when I get home I will see which he chose to use. He has the whole, clean box to himself.... so we shall see when we get home what happened!


----------



## paperbacknovel

It might be better to not put the towel in there, so that he gets retrained to the litterbox and there's no confusion. I haven't read through every post though, so maybe I missed where you tried that?


----------



## CuteNCraze86

Well I wanted to test the theory first so that I could see if it was just that he doesn't like sharing. And guess what?! He ignored the towel and peed like normal in the box.....


----------



## CuteNCraze86

He is still using the litter box we gave him.....has not touched the towel. what a weirdo


----------



## Susan

Do you still have him separated in the bedroom?


----------



## CuteNCraze86

No, but we left the extra cat box in there. The door is open now. He is free to roam.


----------



## Susan

Well, let's hope that adding a new litter box in the bedroom works!


----------



## CuteNCraze86

it is either him not wanting to share or him not wanting to go outside (screened in back porch) to use the box. Maybe his highness was too spoiled to go outside when it is below 70 degrees. lol


----------



## Heidi n Q

Shoot! *I* wouldn't want to 'go' outside when it's below 70, either! *laughs*


----------



## Susan

So, Heidi, are you saying you'd be happy to "go" outside when it's above 70?


----------



## Heidi n Q

Susan said:


> So, Heidi, are you saying you'd be happy to "go" outside when it's above 70?


Well, I don't want to Go-and-Tell, but I *have* been caught outside a time or three while horseback riding in the woods. :wink


----------



## tigressbythetail

Please post back if you find a solution. I inherited a cat who has been doing the exact same thing for years. Laundry, area rugs, OUR BED! Pee only, no poop. She even likes plastic bags. She peed in my husband's lunch bucket a couple of times. If I'm diligent, I can avoid it by removing the possibilities but sometimes I slip up or get too comfortable when she hasn't done it for awhile and sure enough, I'll forget to close the bedroom door and discover a wet spot on the bedding when I go to bed. If I see her begin wandering around likes she's hunting for a good spot, I redirect her to the door. This seems to help but I can't always keep my eye on her. It's frustrating. And I'm religious about keeping litter boxes clean. Dip dip dip all day long!


----------



## CuteNCraze86

tigressbythetail said:


> Please post back if you find a solution. I inherited a cat who has been doing the exact same thing for years.
> It's frustrating. And I'm religious about keeping litter boxes clean. Dip dip dip all day long!


We were keeping ours clean too. He is now peeing in the litter box. This is what I did. I now keep all "his spots" blocked off.... nothing left on the floor, the dog kennels closed and the bedroom door closed. However I have still left one towel on the floor in the guest bedroom just to test him and he still has not peed on it. I added another litter box in the guest bedroom and he has been using that one. He either doesn't like sharing or was just too lazy to go to where I keep the big litter box (which is thru the cat door on my screened in back porch). 

So far, so good. I will post again if he acts up.


----------

